# Why do I have no self control - I've ordered one of these...



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

As some of you may have seen posted elsewhere I was minding my own business stuck at the traffic lights outside my lotus garage a couple of weeks ago when my salesman comes out and shouts at me to come and see him as he wanted to see the my new X5.

So once I had finished doing what I had to I popped in to see him so he could look over the X which he said he loved or was that just a typical salesman tactic as the next thing I know we are talking about my Elise !

It ended up with him offering Â£2.5k less than I paid for it 18 months ago against a new Exige S. He lent me one for the day (in fact the one in my avatar but unfortunately without the lights and all the stipes now  ) and I loved it so I have one on order now and hoping for delivery next month (TBC).

This is what it will look like.




























and in a different light as it is metallic










I have my first track day booked and I'll be off to play with these boys and now should give them a good run for their money on a track !


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

That fact that you you have a friend with a GT3 RS is enough but an F40

**edit nice Exige BTW


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> That fact that you you have a friend with a GT3 RS is enough but an F40
> 
> **edit nice Exige BTW


I would be happy just to have a friend  but a friend with an F40  will he let me have a go


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > That fact that you you have a friend with a GT3 RS is enough but an F40
> ...


He is relatively casual in who he lets drive it 8)

It is a bit of widow maker though - I've been chasing him around a roundabout for it to let go in front of me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

535dboy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


I will be round in 10 mins at least I will die happy


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice Exige, I can see myself upgrading to one of those in a couple of years.
You must be counting down the days to delivery!


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah sort of.

Waited 9 months for X5 so this should be a breeze !

TT should be due soon too


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

VERY, VERY, NICE [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ha ha,no willpower!
He's a sod Ken is'nt he?
See you on the next Sussex run then 8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Aah, a salesman's dream.

Did you haggle or just accept his first offer?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Why have you no self control? Too much bloody money, obviously!

Must say, top of my list of options when replacing the TT is to get any old work-horse for when I need something practical and an Elise (or better, an Exige) for when I want some fun. Surely the best fun-for-your-money car there is!


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> Ha ha,no willpower!
> He's a sod Ken is'nt he?
> See you on the next Sussex run then 8)


Yeah I'll be there and if mine isn't there by then he said I could take the 240BHP Exige or the Elise SC


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Mark Davies said:


> Must say, top of my list of options when replacing the TT is to get any old work-horse for when I need something practical and an Elise (or better, an Exige) for when I want some fun. Surely the best fun-for-your-money car there is!


The Exige is a great car 8) and one of the few cars that tempts me at the moment but I don't know where it would fit in with my needs :?

I must have a work-horse.

I want a car for regular trackdays
I want a classic car

I want a fun, civilized, fairly practical road car.

For me an Exige would primarily be a track car which is road legal,
not a fun road car that I could track (if that makes sense :roll: ).

I regularly track my classic car, so that combines 2 wants into 1 car
and although I would love to track an Exige, for me it's not a 'classic'.

And for my road use, an Exige couldn't replace the comfort and practicality of my TT.

I still want an Exige


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

HighTT said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Must say, top of my list of options when replacing the TT is to get any old work-horse for when I need something practical and an Elise (or better, an Exige) for when I want some fun. Surely the best fun-for-your-money car there is!
> ...


And I thought I was a confused and complicated person ! :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

535dboy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Somehow you know me too well


----------

